# IASCA Show Modesto, California.



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

Fresh from the IASCA office.

Event- American Graffiti Car Show and Festival
Date - June 13th
Location - Modesto Junior College East Campus
435 College Ave, Modesto, CA

Move-in and registration - 8a.m. - 9:45 a.m.
Judging starts - 10 A.M.
Registration at the event - $35 - $5 of every entry fee goes to local charities via the North Modesto Kiwanis's Club (Show Host)
Competitor meeting 10A.M.
Registrations will be handled at the event there is no pre-registration and all sound quality competitors will not be able to register via the online site for the north Modesto Kiwanis club..


this show will be SQI and SQC only.

Please note that this even is being held in conjunction with a major car show and no late entries will be accepted as the gates will close at 10 sharp.... entry and registration booth information will be available 2 weeks prior to event. The American Graffiti Car show and Festival typically brings in over 1000 vehicles from exotics to hot rods to custom trucks. We will have our own designated and advertised area at the show which is being advertised and promoted by the event promoter on Radio, Television, and in local and some national print publications.

North Modesto Kiwanis' American Graffiti Festival


If you have any questions please feel free to ask.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

you comin?  not too bad of a drive!


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

Very good chance I will be there. Not sure if I will be driving out though. most likely flying out if I make the trip.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i should be able to make it, but we will see  be great to meet you.

b


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

I hope to be there, not too far of a drive, should be fun


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I'll be there.


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

you gonna put those new judging skills to work Aubrey?


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Nope, going for the gold in this one....remember, Fred is from there and so are the Rugani's. We'll come out with our dukes up.  Team Z is going to kick a bit of Team A's arse.


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

So you're saying I should leave the Subby at home so you have a chance at the gold and not just Silver? LOL


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Crap... 5 and half hour drive... It's too far for me


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

only 5.5 hours???? shows to be like 17+ for me.

you have a short trip. I know there a guys driving up form LA.


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

only 5.5 hours???? shows to be like 17+ for me.

you have a short trip. I know there a guys driving up form LA.


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

atsaubrey said:


> Nope, going for the gold in this one....remember, Fred is from there and so are the Rugani's. We'll come out with our dukes up.  Team Z is going to kick a bit of Team A's arse.




zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz wake me up when you are finished having your fantasy.....

We will have our own booth to run there.... doing another full street deal again and bringing over 40 vehicles again..... so we will be busy.... I am trying to find out how to have time to compete either one of my cars....


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Hey Fred, bring Fred Jr. along. I will be sure to bring a Zapco size youth small for him to wear. :laugh:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

crap, looks like i will be aiming for 3rd or 4th place again in pro hahaha


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

If I'm not traveling, I'll be there. And Fred, if you need any help with the booth let me know.


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

bump


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

SHAD UP you'll know i'll be there.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

unfortunately, i will be in LA dropping off a car thast weekend...oh well... see yall at marv's!

b


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

Got the new Tru Billets in . . . .not to mention the beautiful new Esotar 3" in place of my dome mids, re-doing the left side pods this coming Tuesday so that im on axis and I am entering in SQC1 so watch out.

And if I cant win SQC1 then I'll schedule drag races that night so I can win something !!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

SoCalSQ said:


> Got the new Tru Billets in . . . .not to mention the beautiful new Esotar 3" in place of my dome mids, re-doing the left side pods this coming Tuesday so that im on axis and I am entering in SQC1 so watch out.
> 
> And if I cant win SQC1 then I'll schedule drag races that night so I can win something !!


Damn Todd,

Keep that Car of yours up North.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

SoCalSQ said:


> Got the new Tru Billets in . . . .not to mention the beautiful new Esotar 3" in place of my dome mids, re-doing the left side pods this coming Tuesday so that im on axis and I am entering in SQC1 so watch out.
> 
> And if I cant win SQC1 then I'll schedule drag races that night so I can win something !!


DOH!


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

less than two weeks left.


----------



## NismoV35 (Aug 30, 2008)

I'll be coming down from Fremont.


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

PLEASE

MAke sure not so show up late for this one or you wont get in. Try to plan to be there by 10am. I'd hate to have anyone get turned away.

-Todd


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Watch out Todd has his Car Sounding as good as it looks.

Todd,

Your Car is sounding the best I've ever heard it.


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

Competing in amateur or pro?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

eugene said:


> Competing in amateur or pro?


If you're referring to Todd he's a Pro.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

He'll be doing SQC from what I hear. I might be entering in that too just to see how I do against the other guys. So coming up Michael? Guys, I am a bit past half way for you southern guys if you guys want to crash at my place and leave early saturday morning. I will driving home from LA Friday night myself.


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

yea i want to do SQC to see how i stack up. See if its worth my time to haul the car out to finals. The phasing issues are fixed. I installed a baffle to keep the tweet from reflecting off the driver's side glass and I will be deadening the mid pods tomorrow morning. its much better than it was at the saturday meet. The tweeter was smearing left about 12 inches, but thats fixed now. I'm hoping deadening the pods will let me take out some of the EQing.


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

Awesome. Just down the street for me.

Unfortunately I won't be competing, car was broken into last week and waiting on the claim money so no HU. That was the only damage the idiots did.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> He'll be doing SQC from what I hear. I might be entering in that too just to see how I do against the other guys. So coming up Michael? Guys, I am a bit past half way for you southern guys if you guys want to crash at my place and leave early saturday morning. I will driving home from LA Friday night myself.





SoCalSQ said:


> yea i want to do SQC to see how i stack up. See if its worth my time to haul the car out to finals. The phasing issues are fixed. I installed a baffle to keep the tweet from reflecting off the driver's side glass and I will be deadening the mid pods tomorrow morning. its much better than it was at the saturday meet. The tweeter was smearing left about 12 inches, but thats fixed now. I'm hoping deadening the pods will let me take out some of the EQing.


Aubrey,

I'm going to pass on Modesto and attend the BBQ in Monterey.


Todd,

Glad to hear that fixed the issue.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Get some Damn Pix!!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> Get some Damn Pix!!


Modesto's idea of a one seater


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

ROFL!!!!!! How did you get the top secret pix from Arc's newest demo vehicle?? Sorry Fred, I couldn't resist meng.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> ROFL!!!!!! How did you get the top secret pix from Arc's newest demo vehicle?? Sorry Fred, I couldn't resist meng.


I know its in the works but glass is more the Arc way..
Arc15's Bay..Bee.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> I know its in the works but glass is more the Arc way..
> Arc15's Bay..Bee.


Fred use fiberglass for an install? Never!! LOL!!  I actually learned quite a bit from Fred when it comes to fiberglass. That guy is a stud at working with that medium.


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

Guess I'll be seeing you guys at Marv's instead.. car's still not ready.


----------



## NismoV35 (Aug 30, 2008)

WTF? Drove All the way up to Fremont, Got up BUTT crack of Dawn, got ready 2 go........... RAIN???!!!! So I stayed Home........Ok Home away from Home


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

What happened; there isn't even one post on the IASCA Show.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah whats going on guys?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

word on the street is:

Sqc1

1st Fred Lynch
2nd Todd Woodworth
3rd Gary with Alpine Mercedes

these are unofficial


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Bastard! Leave me out and all! 1st SQi Pro! See, just enter a class where no one else is competing and always take home the gold!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> Bastard! Leave me out and all! 1st SQi Pro! See, just enter a class where no one else is competing and always take home the gold!


Aubrey, 

Congratulations. 

Did you enter SQc as well?


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

I JUST got in the door from driving back. To quell the kiniptions here are the results . . .


SQC1:

1st- Fred Lynch - Saturn Ion -248
2nd- Todd Woodworth - 245
3rd- Gary Summers - 243
4th- Meredith Rounds (Drive Cutoms truck)- 241
5th- PJ Bruss
6th- Fred Lynch Passat
7th- James Kaliloa
8th- Greg Dodd
9th- Bill Johnson

Expert:
1st- Demitrios Karabinis - Arc F-250 - 413
2nd- Greg Dodd - 319
3rd- Brian Mitchel - 308
4th- Fred Lynch - Passat - 301
5th- Demitrios Karabinis -VW Dune Buggy - 253

Rookie:
1st-Robby Gray - 160

Pro:
1st- Aubrey Carter - 438


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

very cool Todd, btw, those are some very high scores...

if i am not mistaken, the top four at this comp's SQC score would have placed well at the world finals in SQC1. i think all would come in top 6? is this the same kind of score sheet? if so those are some fantastic sounding cars  would have LOVED to be there to hear them.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> very cool Todd, btw, those are some very high scores...
> 
> if i am not mistaken, the top four at this comp's SQC score would have placed well at the world finals in SQC1. i think all would come in top 6? is this the same kind of score sheet? if so those are some fantastic sounding cars  would have LOVED to be there to hear them.


Interesting it was, these cars were all really really really good....


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

nice...congrats to all.....

Congrats Aubrey, looks like you way outscored everyone.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

fredridge said:


> nice...congrats to all.....
> 
> Congrats Aubrey, looks like you way outscored everyone.




To clarify, my scores are a combination of install AND sq. I would have got beat if I was in SQC only. these cars were all just that good.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I know that Fred's Saturn sounds amazing. That car is the reason I run dash pods with mids/tweets in them.  And D's dune buggy is too cool isn't it?

Wish I could've been down there, but I was recovering from a rough Friday night. 

Congrats to Aubrey, Fred, Todd, and D!


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

I have to say everyone out there has some great sounding vehicles. I think if Todd gets his tuning issues fixed his car will be a force to contend with.... as will Merideth... I know the guys at Drive are planning some tuning time over the next week or so...and I think they are on the right track. 

Good luck to everyone that runs at Marv's show. Have to say I would love to be there for that show.


----------

